

Cyanogen Platform SDK: The Proof Is in the Pudding - _jomo
http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/cyanogen-platform-sdk-the-proof-is-in-the-pudding?hn

======
wfunction
> At its core, CyanogenMod is a best in class example of Open Source
> development.

Really? Why is it that they can't even bring themselves to fix trivial bugs
like [1] let alone bigger deal-breaker bugs like [2]? I find the OnePlus One
borderline unusable with all the Cyanogenmod bugs it has...

[1]
[https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/BACON-2855](https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/BACON-2855)

[2]
[https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/BACON-736](https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/BACON-736)

~~~
voltagex_
Might be worth adding another note to one of those bugs in a few days when
it's a year old.

~~~
justignore
That bug in particular is an enormous pain. I thankfully don't have to reboot
- I can either physically shake it a few times (this feature is disabled and
should do nothing) or press the power button a few dozen times to get the
screen to turn on.

~~~
wfunction
Yeah it's a pain alright. I I have a suspicion it's caused by an update,
because I didn't use to get it until a few months ago. Do you have the same
experience? Also, I never managed to get the power button to make it work. If
it doesn't work I just have to reboot.

------
bitmapbrother
>At its core, CyanogenMod is a best in class example of Open Source
development.

Oh really?

"Rumors of plans to commercialize CyanogenMod as well as the subsequent
announcement of Cyanogen Inc. has led to a certain level of discord within the
CyanogenMod community. Several CyanogenMod developers have raised concerns
that developers who had provided their work in the past were not being
appropriately acknowledged or compensated for their gratis work on what was
now a commercial project, further that the original ethos of the community
project was being undermined and that these concerns were not being adequately
addressed by Cyanogen Inc. Examples include "The "Focal" camera app developer
Guillaume Lesniak ("'xplodwild') whose app was withdrawn from CyanogenMod
allegedly following demands by the new company to adopt closed-source
modifications and licensing."

~~~
devsquid
hahah I thought of this exact thing, when I skimmed it. Cyanogen has turned
into such a pompous circle jerk...

~~~
Zigurd
If you are a top tier handset integration provider for Android, there are
soooo many things you can commercialize without fucking up the community-
facing open source model. Hardware support. Advanced RCS and all-IP network
support. FMI. Etc. It feels as if Cyanogen is taking a app developer's
approach to value add when they should acquire some telecom knowledge because
that's where their customers' pain points are likely to be.

------
josteink
This looks like a clean solution to the age old problem: how to support cm-
features in a clean way, without working directly against the implementation.

Glad to see stuff like this coming.

------
mahouse
I liked CyanogenMod more when they were focused on supporting almost all
devices and not on adding their own (usually buggy) code on top of AOSP...

~~~
aroch
CM have never focused on supporting almost all devices, its always been up to
individual device maintainers to provide support for non-Nexus and CM core-
dev-owned devices.

------
cbd1984
Does it still phone home and give information to Google?

~~~
pwnna
Not if you don't install Google Apps. You can even use an alternate wifi
location service.

~~~
devsquid
Even with the gapps installed, you could turn those features off if you want.

------
Zigurd
No proof in pudding. Proof is in the eating.

~~~
teach
The original saying was "the proof of the pudding is in the eating." But like
most adages it has been shortened over time to the now less-correct
formulation.

